# Trick of the month club?



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I was reading Lonewolfblue's post about teaching a dog how to limp (see the link here: http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/37593-training-limp.html) and thought it would be neat to start a trick-of-the-month club! 

I thought it could be sort of like a book club; each month we pick a trick and work with our dogs to accomplish it. We could share ideas if someone gets stumped, etc, and at the end of the month we post videos to show our progress! 

If anyone thinks this is a good idea, I was thinking that since October is now half over, we could make the first one go from now until the end of November.

We could do the limp trick as the first one; Libby and I started working on it last night.

Anyone in?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

This sounds awesome, I'm in. 

I'll also volunteer to do siggy graphics for each member who succesfully completes the tricks and posts a photo fo their dog each month.  With a special forum award for members who get the most tricks in a year or something?


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome Idea! I'm so in! This sounds like a lot of fun! I love your idea for siggy graphics Dogstar, that's an awesome idea. Just a suggestion, you should put like...the trick of the month thing maybe and what month *Big Grin*


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I am definitely in! This sounds like an awesome idea- I'm always interested in teaching new tricks to Jake, so it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

Count me in to


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Could we make it bi-weekly?

Is limp the first trick?

My Tater pup already knows how to push a skateboard, high five, roll over and spin. Bow is a fun one that his sire knows. This will be fun!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm in  
Are we starting with the limp then? Lol I won't guarantee we can get that one down (Dakota's short, so it'll take some creativity)...but it'll be worth a try.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's the one Tater and I have been working on:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXQ3kOAXpF8

How to Clicker Train a Handstand!


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

count me in, ill need the months though lol


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Shaping helps. If you've not shaped anything with your dog before I recommend shaping a few simple behaviors first. Tater has been taught mostly through shaping so he really catches on quickly. He'll offer behaviors he knows first to see if one fits, then he'll start expanding on what he knows to get to what I'm looking for. It's fascinating to watch a dog think. Tater learned to skateboard in one session. Inside, outside, it doesn't matter. The first time we tried the box for handstands he thought enough to push it with his feet like a skateboard. I had to really time it right to get him before he pushed it so we could advance on to him standing on it with his front feet, then all feet, then just his back feet where we left off. The amazing thing is how well it sticks in the dog's mind as we can go back to an exercise days later and he picks up almost exactly where we ended the lesson. Drilling isn't necessary.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

foxthegoldfish said:


> count me in, ill need the months though lol


Same. Dakota picks things up pretty fast and in the summer I probably could have swung a bi-weekly schedule- but with school and all that I need the bit of 'grace period' to miss a day or two


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think a month is good - not everyone has dogs that will take equally to each different trick. 

I'd also try and limit it to tricks that are doable by any dog- handstand just isn't possible for long dogs like corgis. (And I won't teach it for safety reasons)


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

What do we do for those dogs that pick up things really fast? One trick a month is a little low. 
Maybe we could do it like...choose two and you work on the first one until your dog gets it and have the option to do the second one too?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Hm. Well, long dogs like Dachshunds can do handstands. They don't have to be straight up or last forever. I guess since my Dachie mix will hang from a rope and fling himself around like a ragdoll, I consider handstands a pretty safe trick. LOL

I like the idea of two tricks per month, Chels.

Or we could just train for this little sequence: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s413fl4dGUU

Ha!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Great idea! Rather than everyone working on the same "trick," why not each of us select our own trick, or behavior, we want to train, and then share the training plan, and steps within to achieve the goal. I have no desire to teach my dogs to limp, so, if that were the trick of the month of Oct., I'd have to wait until the next month. Come Nov., let's say "shake" was selected. My dogs all know how to do this, so there's another month of non-participation. 

I also "vote" to keep it monthly, rather than more frequently (for many reasons), even though many, if not most, of our dogs are quick studies.


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

I do like the idea of doing your own trick or behavior but I can never think up any good ones. We could do something like...one we all vote on to teach each that month, if it's something your dog already knows like...shake for an example, you could teach another behavior like wave or touching something with your paw. Or we could do two tricks, one we all vote on and then one we do ourselves which we could do like PoodleHolic suggested and do a behavior or trick that we decide. 
Heck we could even do one like...trick and one useful behavior like...I don't know turning off lights. Though I suppose that is kind of a trick really...


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

I vote to keep it a monthly thing. However, as far as how to set up the trick thing, how about:

A general two tricks or whatever, with the option of swapping them out for something else if your dog already knows it? Or perhaps a short list of 5 or six tricks for everyone to choose two from, or something like that?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Pampered pup - they CAN, but they shouldn't. It's an accident waiting to happen. 

I think just one a month really is the best. Why don't we make a list for the next year and if you finish one, you can work ahead?


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Ohh, I want in! 

I think the idea of one trick a month sounds good. I like the idea of everyone working towards the same trick and then showing off their results, and maybe I could learn something from the more experienced trainers around here!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Dogstar - so is going to ground.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, but stitches will fix most G2G injuries. Slipped disks mean surgery at best.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Woah, crazy response! I'm glad to see that everyone thinks it's a good idea! Here is an expansion on my ideas based on the response!



> I'll also volunteer to do siggy graphics for each member who succesfully completes the tricks and posts a photo fo their dog each month. With a special forum award for members who get the most tricks in a year or something?


That sounds AWESOME! Thanks!



> Are we starting with the limp then?


That was my plan... 



> Same. Dakota picks things up pretty fast and in the summer I probably could have swung a bi-weekly schedule- but with school and all that I need the bit of 'grace period' to miss a day or two


Same here. I figured that even though most DOGS don't need a month to learn a trick, the HUMANS might!



> Maybe we could do it like...choose two and you work on the first one until your dog gets it and have the option to do the second one too?


This is a good idea.



> Great idea! Rather than everyone working on the same "trick," why not each of us select our own trick, or behavior, we want to train, and then share the training plan, and steps within to achieve the goal. I have no desire to teach my dogs to limp, so, if that were the trick of the month of Oct., I'd have to wait until the next month. Come Nov., let's say "shake" was selected. My dogs all know how to do this, so there's another month of non-participation.


This is a cool suggestion, but it kind of goes against the idea I had in the first place. What you are suggesting is a "trick video thread" in my mind. 

Here's what I'm thinking: Though everyone might not like the trick (or two) picked every month, that's OK. I don't think we should have "winners" or anything, so it doesn't matter if you miss a month for whatever reason. 

Just like a book club, you don't have to participate that month if you've read the book. 

On the other hand, however, you could use the opportunity to improve on a behaviour (say, shake for instance: can you get your dog to shake his back paws? etc.)



> Why don't we make a list for the next year and if you finish one, you can work ahead?


Cool idea!!


So, how about this, then? We could do "limp" this month (and another trick suggestion?) and then make up a schedule for the year starting in December, of two tricks per month. If everyone is OK with this, we just need to find a second trick for this month, and start throwing suggestions out there for the yearly schedule!


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> So, how about this, then? We could do "limp" this month (and another trick suggestion?) and then make up a schedule for the year starting in December, of two tricks per month. If everyone is OK with this, we just need to find a second trick for this month, and start throwing suggestions out there for the yearly schedule!


That sounds great to me! Why not crawl or play dead, or rollover or something for the other trick this month, to go along with limp?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

This is great! Count me in, I love the way you've outlined it, Squeeker (1 - 2 tricks per month, same trick for everybody).

Thanks for organizing a fun thread!


----------



## Jumpshorsez (Jul 26, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea! I'll try to keep up!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

ShadowSky said:


> That sounds great to me! Why not crawl or play dead, or rollover or something for the other trick this month, to go along with limp?


I'd also vote crawl for the second trick of November - that's one I've been interested in trying with Dakota for awhile. Also though, it's a bit of an 'easier' trick and I think would add some variety paired with Limp which is a harder trick. 

That way everyone can participate despite their skill level. 

Which brings me to another point for consideration. I think since we are going to list two tricks a month there should definitely be one that is slightly easier then the next. Kind of ups the chance that everyone will be successful in at least one of the two


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree Dakota, this thread is such a neat idea ^__^ Doing two tricks a month is perfect because I have an older dog who's really quick at learning and a puppy who'll take some time.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Which brings me to another point for consideration. I think since we are going to list two tricks a month there should definitely be one that is slightly easier then the next. Kind of ups the chance that everyone will be successful in at least one of the two



I love this idea. Questions - Would it matter what trick we picked to teach first? I think Dallas is a quick learner, but I'm *not* so quick at teaching her, I'd probably be the slow one here. And where will our "trick" posts be located?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know what Squeeker has in mind, but I don't personally think it should matter which of the two tricks you choose. For example, if you know you (or your dog) is not ready to approach a harder trick like Limp I think you should be able to go right into the alternative. Then maybe if you finish early you can always go back and try the harder behavior.

Not sure for the postings. I'm guessing it'll be one thread a month in the Training Forum (here). Maybe sometime down the line though, if this picks up and actually becomes a continuous thing we could get the mods to create a sticky at the top of the board with info and links to past Club threads. Sort of an index where everything can be found at a quick glance.

Just throwing ideas out there


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> This sounds awesome, I'm in.
> 
> I'll also volunteer to do siggy graphics for each member who succesfully completes the tricks and posts a photo fo their dog each month.  With a special forum award for members who get the most tricks in a year or something?


And any special recognition for anyone with more than one dog and get's all dogs to do it in the month time (Like if I were able to get Betty, Nell, and Chloe to do the trick)? hehehe... I could probably do it too, but not sure on the limp one. Might be able to get Betty to do it, will see.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I don't know what Squeeker has in mind, but I don't personally think it should matter which of the two tricks you choose. For example, if you know you (or your dog) is not ready to approach a harder trick like Limp I think you should be able to go right into the alternative. Then maybe if you finish early you can always go back and try the harder behavior.


So it looks like Limp is one of the tricks, what is the second trick?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

musicmom116 said:


> So it looks like Limp is one of the tricks, what is the second trick?


It's not been decided yet, I don't think.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> On the other hand, however, you could use the opportunity to improve on a behaviour (say, shake for instance: can you get your dog to shake his back paws? etc.)


Another thing also is if your dog knows wave or shake with one paw, could expand on that to where if you wave or shake with one hand, the dog does the same hand, then you wave or shake with the other hand, and the dog does the same. Just like with the High-5, Betty only does one hand. I'm beginning to teach the other hand so she would be able to do both, and then maybe a Gimme-10.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully we decide by morning, so we can get started with the weekend. I'm not really sure we are ready for teaching limp yet. Dallas is so hyper.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Which brings me to another point for consideration. I think since we are going to list two tricks a month there should definitely be one that is slightly easier then the next. Kind of ups the chance that everyone will be successful in at least one of the two


I agree. Great idea!



> don't know what Squeeker has in mind, but I don't personally think it should matter which of the two tricks you choose. For example, if you know you (or your dog) is not ready to approach a harder trick like Limp I think you should be able to go right into the alternative. Then maybe if you finish early you can always go back and try the harder behavior.
> 
> Not sure for the postings. I'm guessing it'll be one thread a month in the Training Forum (here). Maybe sometime down the line though, if this picks up and actually becomes a continuous thing we could get the mods to create a sticky at the top of the board with info and links to past Club threads. Sort of an index where everything can be found at a quick glance.


Exactly what I had in mind, Dakota. And I also hope that this becomes popular enough to sticky!



> And any special recognition for anyone with more than one dog and get's all dogs to do it in the month time (Like if I were able to get Betty, Nell, and Chloe to do the trick)? hehehe... I could probably do it too, but not sure on the limp one. Might be able to get Betty to do it, will see.


Bragging rights? 



> So it looks like Limp is one of the tricks, what is the second trick?


How about Crawl? it seems to be the popular vote.



> Another thing also is if your dog knows wave or shake with one paw, could expand on that to where if you wave or shake with one hand, the dog does the same hand, then you wave or shake with the other hand, and the dog does the same. Just like with the High-5, Betty only does one hand. I'm beginning to teach the other hand so she would be able to do both, and then maybe a Gimme-10.


Lonewolfblue, this is exactly what I meant!


OK everyone, so I guess we've decided... the tricks for this month will be "Limp" and "Crawl". I'll start a new thread where we can post our progress. Deadline is November 30! Keep throwig trick ideas here, though... we need to make the calendar for the year. Thaiks so much for the interest everyone!


----------



## The Perfect Storm (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm in!! This sounds like a lot of fun. I love teaching my puppy tricks because it lets me work on my shaping skills without risking messing up something important. I have trouble thinking of tricks to teach him though so I like this a lot. 



> Which brings me to another point for consideration. I think since we are going to list two tricks a month there should definitely be one that is slightly easier then the next. Kind of ups the chance that everyone will be successful in at least one of the two


I like this idea as well. Having 2 tricks one being easier then the other is good because people/dogs/puppies are on different skill levels.


----------



## katthevamp (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm in. We already know crawl, so i'll have to do limp.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Squeeker;394224]
> This is a cool suggestion, but it kind of goes against the idea I had in the first place. What you are suggesting is a "trick video thread" in my mind.
> 
> Here's what I'm thinking: Though everyone might not like the trick (or two) picked every month, that's OK. I don't think we should have "winners" or anything, so it doesn't matter if you miss a month for whatever reason.



I wasn't thinking in terms of a trick video, or a "winner," but, rather, an opportunity to share with others HOW you trained the "trick," providing a "how-to" for others who may not have a clue in how to get a desired behavior. The last "trick" I trained was "Go to your room and close the door." I had a training plan, and the steps in place to get the desired behavior. That's what I would share. If, as suggested for October, we all teach our dogs to limp, what, exactly are you looking for when responding? A simple, "we did it?" I have no use for a dog who limps, although can see how it might be cute. When I ask Maddy if she'd rather be married or dead, she flops on the floor and doesn't move! Not a particularly useful trick, but it is funny on occasion.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I love this idea! It gives everyone an incentive to work with their dog(s) and some of us (me!) may get new ideas on tricks. 
I like the one trick a month since many of us here have multiple dogs (me!), not to mention jobs (me!), school, families, etc...

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Betty has another trick up her sleeve. Wanted to see what she would do with a Gimme 10, and she did it, lol. Then it took about 3 more tries and now she's doing it consistantly. When I say High-5, she just does 1 paw. When I say Gimme-10, she does both.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I wish I was back in the states so I could do this with my Springer or Dachsie. Personaly I think you should have 3 tricks to choose from each month. All being different difficulty wise to teach, i.e. easy, medium, and advanced tricks. It would make the most sense since everyone is at a differnet training and experience level. That way people won't get bored with easy tricks or discouraged with advanced tricks.

The videos on how to do the tricks are great! It makes it much easier than trying to understand an explanation. And visual aids are always useful.



Dogstar said:


> I'll also volunteer to do siggy graphics for each member who succesfully completes the tricks


Sounds like merit badges, like in the scouts


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> I wasn't thinking in terms of a trick video, or a "winner," but, rather, an opportunity to share with others HOW you trained the "trick," providing a "how-to" for others who may not have a clue in how to get a desired behavior. The last "trick" I trained was "Go to your room and close the door." I had a training plan, and the steps in place to get the desired behavior. That's what I would share. If, as suggested for October, we all teach our dogs to limp, what, exactly are you looking for when responding? A simple, "we did it?" I have no use for a dog who limps, although can see how it might be cute. When I ask Maddy if she'd rather be married or dead, she flops on the floor and doesn't move! Not a particularly useful trick, but it is funny on occasion.


Poodleholic, I see what you mean. However, it wasn't the point of my idea. If you have a really cool trick idea, no one is stopping you from posting a training plan, video, step-by-step, etc. in a post. Go for it, I'm sure we'd all find it very interesting! Someone on the forum mentioned once that they taught their dog how to run their own bath. I'd love to see this in action!

I still like to compare my idea to a book club. We all have an assigned task, we all give it a whirl, and we can all discuss it. If our dogs are having problems with a certain point, or if we have different ideas on how to teach it, that's what I want to discuss. So, when people respond, I guess I want to see how people are doing! Ideally, I would love for people to post step-by-step videos of their training, for other people to compare, contrast, ask questions... what would be really interesting was if people with different training styles (ie, not all clicker) were to attempt the tricks.

As for "having no use for a dog who limps", I dont' look at it that way. To me, tricks are an opportunity to challenge the trainer's mind, work the dog's mind, interact and bond with the dog, and have some fun!

I can't teach Libby to play dead for the life of me. I would really like to make that a trick for an upcoming month, and I would love it if you would post that month on how you taught Maddy!



> Well, Betty has another trick up her sleeve. Wanted to see what she would do with a Gimme 10, and she did it, lol. Then it took about 3 more tries and now she's doing it consistantly. When I say High-5, she just does 1 paw. When I say Gimme-10, she does both.


Haha, Libby does that one, too. After teaching the high-5, the high-10 was pretty easy for her. 



> I wish I was back in the states so I could do this with my Springer or Dachsie. Personaly I think you should have 3 tricks to choose from each month. All being different difficulty wise to teach, i.e. easy, medium, and advanced tricks. It would make the most sense since everyone is at a differnet training and experience level. That way people won't get bored with easy tricks or discouraged with advanced tricks.
> 
> The videos on how to do the tricks are great! It makes it much easier than trying to understand an explanation. And visual aids are always useful.


Thanks for the suggestion. I don't mind putting 3 per month if we can think of that many. I think two is plenty, but let's see how it goes.

I posted a video of "crawl" on the other thread, because I agree that the videos help!


So, anyone have ideas for other tricks to do? We need at LEAST 12... I've come up with a few:

Play Dead/Bang
Roll Over
Wave
Speak/Bark
Sit Pretty/Beg
Walk Backwards
High-5
Balance a treat on their nose
Wag tail 
Lick lips
sneeze
Take a Bow
Cross Paws
Spin/Dance
paws over eyes
weave between your legs


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Some of these may be more advanced tricks....

Jump on your back when you are on your knees.
March in sync with you with front legs.
Walk on hind legs.
Go to place.
Walk backwards on hind legs.
Roll over multiple times in a row.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a couple more... probably a bit advanced:

Turn off light
Teach the dog to circle around you
Say Prayers


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> Pampered pup - they CAN, but they shouldn't. It's an accident waiting to happen.


i respect your descision,that you wont teach your dogs theese tricks, BUT...
teaching a dog backstand the way pamperedpup showed her video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXQ3kOAXpF8
is extremely good, to teach your dog his awarenes of back legs and his behind. it is good to strenghten abdominal and back muscles, and isnt by any means dangerous to any kind of dog. 
it was recomended to me by dog orthopaedic, when my dog hurt his back and he needed to strenghten muscles and took his rear end into control.

the only thing i would like to add to this video is, that you need to use box that is solid, so it doesnt skid under dogs and that they feel they have safe step. well at least the majority of dogs


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

Oooh, this is such a good idea! I'm in!

Linkin is pretty much a clean slate for tricks... he knows wave, knows how to back up a bit, how to roll over, and is currently learning spin and to take something in his mouth and hold it.
Coal on the other hand I ran out of ideas for so it would be fun to be able to teach him something knew. I think Coal would be a good one to teach the limp trick to, I could pair it with his play dead ("Bang") as a joke


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd like to join in too please.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome! Check out the trick of the month thread and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> Awesome! Check out the trick of the month thread and let us know how you're doing!


I thought it might be of use to add a link to the thread for November.

http://www.dogforums.com/search.php?searchid=572438


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

OK!

I've made a calendar for the next year's worth of tricks of the month, grouped into beginner and advanced tricks.

I've tried to make the December tricks a bit easier because I know that most people are very busy around the holidays!

If anyone thinks that things need to be rearranged, PLEASE let me know!

Edited to say: Sorry, I can't figure out how to add the list I made into the message body... if I do it takes away all of the formatting, making it really hard to read. If anyone has problems with the .txt file, let me know.


----------



## warden11 (Jan 1, 2009)

Macie and I are getting a late start, but we are in. Great idea squeeker.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey, welcome to DF, stranger! Glad you and Macie are going to play!

I'll be posting this month's tricks shortly!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ooh...count me in!


----------

